# Magnificence & Jubilation for Dr Robert Howard



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

May & June promise to be busy months for performances of Dr Robert Howard's recent choral works.

The first of four performances takes place on Thursday 18th May at St Nicholas' Church, Sutton, St Helens. The Royal School of Church Music (RSCM) Liverpool & Isle of Man Branch will feature Robert's Jubilate Deo as part of a workshop exploring anthems and hymns based on the psalms including "Jubilate."

Jubilate Deo will also be performed by the 100-strong Prescot Festival Chorus with Parry's I Was Glad and Rutter's Magnificat on the second night of the 13th Annual Prescot Festival of Music & the Arts at Prescot Parish Church, Prescot, Merseyside. The massed choir will be conducted by James Luxton from Liverpool's Metropolitan Cathedral. James will return in the second half with the Metropolitan Cathedral Girl Choristers in what promises to be an evening of choral bliss.

To celebrate the 50th Anniversary of Liverpool's Metropolitan Cathedral, a concert has been organised showcasing a programme of contemporary works by local composers such as Michael Stubbs and James Smith. Robert's Jubilate Deo has again been picked to feature as part of this special event, to be held at the Cathedral on Saturday 24th June.

On Sunday 25th June, Prescot Parish Church Choir with organist Tim Hall will premier the revised version of Robert's Magnificat and Nunc Dimittis. This will feature as part of Choral Evensong at Prescot Parish Church on the final day of the town's 10-day music & arts festival. The original version featured as part of the 7th Annual Prescot Festival and the invitation to revise the setting came directly from the choristers.

Further details about both works, including score samples and audio recordings can be found on Robert's website: www.roberthowardmusic.co.uk


----------

